# The New Guy



## Victor Anderson (Nov 14, 2014)

Guten Morgen, everyone! My name is Victor, and have no idea what to say right now! 

I do suppose I could say, that I have been enjoying this forum so far, and hope to see more enjoyable works.

Also; May this serve as a... heads up... to those who would read my pieces, I learned English when I was around 4-5 (I am in my mid, to late twenties now.), and I was taught to speak and write in mid 1800's formal speak. I point this out, because I have banned from literature forums, and have received heavy hatred for this. I have done my very best to keep this under control, and I would like to apologize in advance.


----------



## Gavrushka (Nov 14, 2014)

OH NO!! A writer who doesn't know what to say... That's not a good thing... *hands Victor a bag of words*

And welcome aboard. Enjoy your stay and, if you have any questions, just ask away; this has to be the friendliest place on the cyberglobe.


----------



## Victor Anderson (Nov 14, 2014)

XD Thanks. I'm happy to be here, and have spent the last 3 hours reading different forums and generally being satisfied that I've found - what seems to be - a actually good forum.

I did have a question, though: I can not seem to post anything besides this... any ideas on what could be afflicting me, or did I just over look something?

- - - Updated - - -

I also just read your "Stonesinger" article, and I am so very sorry for your loss. I understand what it is like to have everything ripped away, and as one human to another, the world is never as grey as it seems. That, my friend, is coming from a nihilist. I hope you get through ok, and as I said before, I am sorry for your horrible loss.


----------



## Gavrushka (Nov 14, 2014)

Ah after 10 posts the forums open up for you, so get posting on other people's threads...  - Perhaps critique a piece or two.

And thanks for your kind words.


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 14, 2014)

Welcome to WF, I am so glad you found this forum, my personal desire is for you to feel at home here and to thrive as a writer. I am sorry that you have had a bad experience on other forums. If I can be of any assistance please let me know. I am looking forward to reading your work.    Peace...Julia  :sunny:


----------



## TKent (Nov 14, 2014)

Hey Victor, welcome to WF! So what's wrong with mid 1800's formal speak? Just means you MUST write at least one bestselling historical novel to take advantage of that skill since not everybody can do that, right??  Looking forward to reading your writing at some point. Jump on in, there are writers dying for attention in our creative boards. Once you have ten posts, you can do all sorts of cool things, including adding an avatar to your profile and posting your creative work!


----------



## Victor Anderson (Nov 14, 2014)

Thank you everbody, It would seem that I have finally found a place where I can happily to share my opinions.

Tkent, I have received... not so good reviews in the past due to my writing style (I was even failed in a collage philosophy calls, with the woman who graded our papers stating "It's 2007. Learn to write like it.") and I have been banned from forums due to it. The more I walk about, the more I realize it seems like I am just a horrible writer using excuses, huh?

To the rest of you, thank you for your lovely well wishes.


----------



## Blade (Nov 14, 2014)

:welcome:Welcome to the forums.

I think you could overcome your problem with 'mid 1800's formal speak' eventually by reading, writing and communicating in modern English. To be honest this is the first time I have heard of such a problem though I have spoken to people whose English is so ridiculously correct I felt like I was talking to a textbook.:apthy:



> The more I walk about, the more I realize it seems like I am just a horrible writer using excuses, huh?



Excuses and procrastination seem to part of a writers basic equipment package.:distrust: Fortunately excuses are disposable and expire once one gets bored with them.:nightmare:


----------



## Victor Anderson (Nov 14, 2014)

Thank you, and I have never heard such a funny statement about excuses in my life. XD


----------



## Gumby (Nov 15, 2014)

Welcome to WF, Victor.  I have only admiration for anyone who learns another language and then to actually attempt to write in that other language is amazing! Hope you enjoy it, here.


----------



## IvyRuth (Dec 6, 2014)

Victor, 
Someone above said read a lot - they are right.  Also, read outloud.  Make yourself slow down and read every word outloud so that you hear the cadence of the language and begin to notice words that you might not be useing in your current style. For example in your entro you say: "I have banned from ..."  you made a natural common mistake of many nonnative speakers.  I should be "I have been banned from..."  

By reading outloud you brain will store the memory much stronger than if you read it silently.  

Best of luck with your writing and mastering modern English.


----------



## escorial (Dec 6, 2014)

View attachment 6965


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forums Victor, I think you will make a fine addition to our collection erm... _family _of aspiring writers. ;D


----------

